# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > हमारा स्वास्थ्य >  Coffee Benefits in Hindi

## irkrahulraj

थकान और नींद से बचने के लिए लोग काफी पीना पसंद करते हैं। कॉफी में एंटीऑक्सीडेंट और कैफीन के गुण मौजूद होतें है जोकि न सिर्फ आपके शरीर को एनर्जी देते हैं बल्कि ये आपकी त्वचा के लिए भी काफी फायदेमंद है।आप कॉफी को अपनी त्वचा  के लिए कई तरह से इस्तेमाल कर सकती हैं जैसे कि स्क्रब, फेस पैक आदि। ये हर तरह से आपकी त्वचा को निखारने और सॉफ्ट बनाने में मदद करेगा। हम आपको बताएंगे आप एक कॉफी की मदद से अपनी त्वचा किस तरह से निखार सकती हैं। तो चलिए जानते हैं कॉफी आपके चेहरे से जुड़ी कौन-कौन सी समस्या मिनटों में दूर हो सकती है।

*कॉफी से हटाए ब्लैक हेड्स - Coffee for Black Heads* 

अधिकतर लोगों की त्वचा पर ब्लैक हेड्स हो जाते हैं। दरअसल पोर्स में ऑयल जमा होने के कारण चेहरे पर ब्लैक हेड्स होने लगते हैं। ये ज्यादातर नाक, टुड्डी और माथे पर दिखाई देते हैं। ब्लैक हेड्स को हटाने के लिए आप कॉफी का इस्तेमाल कर सकती हैं। साथ ही कॉफी आपकी त्वचा से ऑयल हटाने का भी काम करेगा। इसके लिए आपको चाहिए ऑलिव ऑयल और कॉफी और शहद। तीनों चीजों को मिलाकर अपने चेहरे पर लगाकर हल्के हाथों से स्क्रब करें खासकर नाक और माथे पर। 5 से 7 मिनट बाद अपने चेहरे को नॉर्मल पानी से धो लें। ऐसा आप हफ्ते में दो बार कर सकती हैं।

*कॉफी से दूर करें आंखों की सूजन - Coffee for Eyes*

कभी-कभी ज्यादा थकान के कारण हमारी आंखों के नीचे सूजन आ जाती है जोकि काफी दिक्कत देती है। अगर आप इस समस्या से परेशान हैं तो एक बार कॉफी मास्क जरूर ट्राई करें। इसके लिए बस कॉफी में पानी घोलकर आइस क्यूब ट्रे में डालकर फ्रीज में रख देना है। अब इसी आइस क्यूब को अपनी आंखों पर थोड़ी-थीड़ी देर के लिए रखना है। ऐसा करने से आपको जल्द ही आपकी आंखों की सूजन कम होती हुई नजर आएगी।

*त्वचा में निखार लाने के लिए कॉफी है परफेक्ट - Coffee for Glowing Skin*

त्वचा को निखारने के लिए कॉफी से बेहतर कुछ भी नहीं है। अगर आप भी चमकती हुई स्किन पाना चाहती हैं तो ट्राई कीजिए कॉफी और ठंडे दूध का ये पैक। इसके लिए आपको दो चम्मच काफी में थोड़ा सा ठंडा दूध मिलाकर पेस्ट बनाना है और इसे अपने चेहरे पर लगाना है। अब हल्के-हल्के हाथों से चेहरे को मसाज देकर छोड़ दें। करीब 15 मिनट बाद अपने चेहरे को नॉर्मल पानी से धो लें। अगर आप चाहें तो इस पैक में आप थोड़ा सा शहद भी मिला सकती हैं। ये न सिर्फ आपके चेहरे को चमकाएगा बल्कि ये आपकी त्वचा पर जमीं गंदगी को भी साफ करेगा।

----------

